# Two 12V trolling motors with two 12V batteries in parallel



## Just Buzzin (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey guys I have a square stern canoe with a 12V foot control TM on the front and a 12V transom mount TM on the back. I use the front TM 95% of the time and the rear one if for insurance and occasionally for a little help to get through swift shoals. I was wandering if I could put my two 12V batteries in parallel to give me more capacity for the front TM but also have the rear TM connected to the batteries for the occasions that I need a little extra thrust to get through the shoals? I can see where this wouldn't work because it would seem like a 24V trolling motor connected to a 12V power source but figured I would ask the question anyways. Any expert advice would be appreciated.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

2 - 12volt batteries in Parallel, + to + & - to -, is 12 volts at double the amperage, assuming perfect connections and 2 identical batteries.


----------



## Just Buzzin (Sep 1, 2021)

Krash- Thanks for your response. I'm aware how and what placing two 12V batteries in parallel does. My question is basically can I hook two 12V trolling motors to that power source?


----------



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

yes you can. best if both batteries have same amperage ratings


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, should work just two loads on the same batteries.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Just Buzzin said:


> Hey guys I have a square stern canoe with a 12V foot control TM on the front and a 12V transom mount TM on the back. I use the front TM 95% of the time and the rear one if for insurance and occasionally for a little help to get through swift shoals. I was wandering if I could put my two 12V batteries in parallel to give me more capacity for the front TM but also have the rear TM connected to the batteries for the occasions that I need a little extra thrust to get through the shoals? I can see where this wouldn't work because it would seem like a 24V trolling motor connected to a 12V power source but figured I would ask the question anyways. Any expert advice would be appreciated.


I'm no expert but my thought is you'd get extra run time but not extra thrust out of that arrangement. I think the rule is parallel adds amps, series adds volts.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Best is 2 same models in parallel, which should give you a longer run time.

Paralleling lead batteries has been done at millions of cell sites around the world.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just Buzzin said:


> Krash- Thanks for your response. I'm aware how and what placing two 12V batteries in parallel does. My question is basically can I hook two 12V trolling motors to that power source?


I cant see why not as long as both have the proper inline 50amp breaker. I have 170 amp hours for my trolling motor and also have a ton of accessories hooked up to them. No issues.

I do the same as you if the wind is kicking. Trolling motor up front on 10 and aiming dead straight. Rear motor which is 48v to steer. Rips through the wind no problem.


----------

